
I am building a DB based on JSON OT for collaborative apps - gavribirnbaum
I am starting to build a NoSQL database built for collaborative apps. Collaborative apps have a huge versioning issue and current databases don’t implement that well I believe.<p>The idea is a DB based on JSON Operational Transformation. Updates are made based on operations with a document version. Plus I was thinking of having subscriptions like RethinkDB.<p>Does that sounds like something helpful? Would love any feedback!
======
oneearedrabbit
I'm pretty sure you heard about ShareDB [1]; I wonder, if you're implementing
your own solution because there are some limitations in ShareDB.

\- [1] [https://github.com/share/sharedb](https://github.com/share/sharedb)

~~~
gavribirnbaum
Yeah, I mean ShareDB is not a Database. It is just a JS client. We were
thinking of building an actual JSON OT database.

------
brudgers
This sounds isomorphic with multi-version concurrency control.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiversion_concurrency_contr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiversion_concurrency_control)

